# Virtual photo frames



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 7, 2005)

How do I make a virtual photo frame like I've seen on so many of the photos posted here?

I'd like to have a dark lined frame with my sig in the bottom centre and be able to apply it to a photo easily!

Any suggestions?


----------



## Meysha (Jun 8, 2005)

There are a couple of threads and stuff on this. You will need a photo editing software like Photoshop, Elements, Gimp or any of the others out there.

Here are some I found:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11028

And another (this one's a little over the top but the same steps can be used):
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19602&highlight=frame

Then to add your text You'll just need to select the Text tool - click where you want it to be and then just type. Adjust font and colour to your liking using the controls at the top of the screen. 
If you can't see your text once you've typed it, you might have to move the text layer to the top of all the other layers. (just click and drag it in the layers palette)


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks Meysha! Nothing like how I thought it was done & nothing like what I was trying!


Thanks also to Digital Matt for the step by step easy guide! :thumbup:


----------



## Ghoste (Jun 16, 2005)

Someone should sticky a post on how to do this.. alot of people keep asking instead of searching.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 16, 2005)

But what do you search for? I was trying to make a frame so I searched for frames!  What I really wanted was Borders! 


It would be good to have a place for all the tutorials with logical names esp for those of us not proficient with PS! (or enough imagination to guess what else or query could be called! )


----------

